# 

## Kimoh

Witam wszystkich Forumowiczów,

to mój pierwszy post na forum, ale czytuję je już od dawna. Bardzo chciałabym rozpocząć budowę domu, ale niestety problemem jest BRAK DZIAŁKI. Działki szukam już od około pół roku, ale póki co bez skutków. Jeśli już coś spełnia moje oczekiwania, to zazwyczaj ogłoszenie jest już nieaktualne, bo działka sprzedała się "na pniu". Dzis kolejne rozczarowanie, bo działka, którą byłam gotowa wziąć prawie w ciemno juz sprzedana  :bash:  Powiedzcie mi proszę w jaki sposób znaleźliście Wasze działki? W internecie, w gazecie, jeżdżąc po okloicy? Dodam jeszcze, że szukam działki w obrębie Krakowa. Będę bardzo wdzięczna, jeśli podzielicie się ze mną swoimi doświadczeniami  :smile:

----------


## dawiddur

Sprecyzuj dokładnie swoje oczekiwania względem działki. Mam tu na myśli cechy, bez których jej na pewno nie kupisz np. gaz w drodze/ blisko działki, droga utwardzona, maks. odległość od punktu X.
Jak już będziesz mieć taką listę to z pewnością mocno zawęzisz obszar poszukiwań. Niestety wyczekiwanie na wymarzoną działkę może potrwać. Być może znajdziesz ją jutro, a być może za 2 lata! Kto wie?!

Ja, raz czy dwa razy w tygodniu jeździłem autem po miejscach, w których byłem skłonny kupić swoje "ranczo". W moim przypadku, (małe miasteczko w centrum kraju) dużo więcej działek znalazłem w terenie. Pisząc jeszcze bardziej obrazowo, to 1/5 była w sieci, a cała reszta nigdzie nie była wystawiona, a przynajmniej ja ich nie potrafiłem znaleźć! (mam na myśli internet i lokalną prasę).
Swoją trafiłem przypadkiem. Nijakie ogłoszenie na olx, krótki opis, bez szczegółów, bez zdjęć, ale cena zaskakująco niska. Zadzwoniłem, spotkałem się z właścicielem i po miesiącu stałem się właścicielem swojego "rancza" za okazyjną kasę!
Polowałem jakieś 2 lata.
POWODZENIA!

----------


## Kimoh

dawiddur - dzięki za odpowiedź i rady. Obym znalazła działkę szybciej niż za dwa lata  :smile:  Mam nadzieję, że dośwaidczeniem podzieli się też ktoś z Krakowa - mam wrażenie, że to miasto jest tak przepełnione, że jak tylko pojawi się sensowna działka, która nie kosztuje pół miliona, to znika w kilka dni.

----------


## Bejaro

Jeżdżenie po okolicy to skuteczny sposób,ja znalazłam działkę pytając sąsiadów-pusta działka ktoś z sąsiedztwa powinien wiedzieć kto jest właścicielem.

W dni wolne często spacerują miejscowi,wg mnie Ci z psami mają najlepsze informacje.

Warto zerkać też na strony internetowe gmin tam obowiązuje przetarg więc tak szybko nie znikają....

----------


## Bracianka

Na stronie gminy, działka kupiona z przetargu, taniej niż prywatnie, z warunkami zabudowy i przyłączami w działce lub przy granicy działki.

----------


## turalyon

Ja też 2 lata szukałem. Ale byłem wybredny :smile:  i niespecjalnie mi sie wtedy spieszyło, bo wiedziałem że bedę budował sie później

----------


## kemot_p

Ja swoją działkę kupiłem ostatecznie przez agencję, rozwiązanie niestety nie najtańsze, ale z racji pracy i małych dzieci nie miałem czasu zarywać weekendów i jeździć w poszukiwaniach, a dotychczasowe poszukiwania we własnym zakresie były nieskuteczne. Na początku określiliśmy nasze wymagania - działka ok. 10 arów, w pobliżu szybka kolejka dojeżdżająca do Warszawy (WKD). Po wytypowaniu kilku wsi przeglądałem oferty w internecie. Oczywiście trochę pojeździłem po tych wsiach, ale niestety nie każdy sprzedawca wywiesza baner, nie każdą działkę również można kupić bezpośrednio. Koło działki, którą kupiliśmy, wcześniej przejeżdżałem kilka razy i nawet mi do głowy nie przyszło, że jest na sprzedaż.

----------


## Kimoh

O, widzę, że temat dobrze się rozwija  :smile:  dzięki za pomysł ze stroną gminy, niby wiedziałam, że jest taka opcja, ale nie sądziłam, że można znaleźć coś ciekawego. Nawet znalazłam na stronie Gminy Kraków przetarg na jedną obiecującą działkę, ale okazało się, że jest wciśnięta między bardzo ruchliwą ulicę, a market, więc odpada. Niemniej, będę na bieżąco obserwować. Z pośrednikami mam póki co bardzo negatywne doświadczenia - jedna pani pośrednik na przykład przez telefon opisywała, że ma do pokazania wspaniałą działkę, która co prawda jest w pobliżu fabryki kartonów, ale fabryki zupełnie nie słychać (zależało nam na w miarę cichej działce). Na miejscu okazało się, że działka sąsiaduje bezpośrednio z fabryką, a z fabryki słychać niewyobrażalny hałas. Na masze pytające miny pani pośrednik stwierdziła tylko, że w sumie to nigdy nie była na tej działce w godzinach pracy fabryki, więc myślała, że jest cicho. No ludzie...

A mam jeszcze jedno pytanie o Wasze doświadczenia - jak ma się cena ofertowa do ceny transakcyjnej? Tj. ile udało się Wam stargować? Znam osobiście przypadek kolegi z pracy, który kupił działkę w Krakowie wystawioną za 1,6 mln zł (!), za 650 tys. zł, ale to pewnie skrajny przypadek. Ja np. mam teraz na oku działkę, która przekracza mój budżet o jakieś 25% i zastanawiam się czy jest w ogóle sens podejmować rozmowę z właścicielem, czy aż o tyle nie ma szans stargować

----------


## kemot_p

> A mam jeszcze jedno pytanie o Wasze doświadczenia - jak ma się cena ofertowa do ceny transakcyjnej?


Wszystko zależy jak bardzo sprzedawca chce (musi) sprzedać - w takich sytuacjach utargować można dużo. Ale 10-15% to zwyczajowo tyle powinien opuścić każdy.
Spokojnie się targuj. W tej samej wsi działka, którą nawet oglądaliśmy z żoną, była za 210k, a poszła za 175k. My swoją stagrowaliśmy 10% - więcej się nie dało, bo byli inni chętni.

----------


## Bejaro

Największym atutem przy negocjowani ceny jest zakup za gotówkę,bo czekanie na decyzję kredytową trwa a wynik nie zawsze jest pozytywny-to takie ryzyko dla sprzedającego.

----------


## piotrek_81

U mnie historia jest dosyć śmieszna. Też jak szukałem działki wertowałem sporo ogłoszeń i najczęściej albo nieaktualne albo za drogo. W końcu pojechaliśmy z żoną do teściów i wysłała mnie stamtąd żebym skoczył kupić karkówkę na grilla (nie muszę pisać jak mi się nie chciało) pojechałem i w drodze zobaczyłam tablicę sprzedam działkę. No i tak ją mam ;D. Może spróbuj przez biuro nieruchomości.

----------


## pepa

kimoh- internet i jednoczeście jazda po okolicy.
rozmowa z sąsiadami daje czasami bardzo dużo....ja tak kupiłam swoją .....wiedziałam ze tam gdzie chce kupić nie ma juz nic,ale Sąsiad wszystkowiedzący podpowiedział ze  pani ,nazwijmy ją Kowalska dzieli działki ....trochę poczekałam i mam działkę w wymarzonym miejscu  :smile: ))
Z drugiej strony w @ nie ogłaszają się ludzie starsi,samotni a często jest tak że mają do sprzedania ziemie ale wie o tym tylko własciciel sklepu najbliższego....,właśnie proponuje pojeżdzić tez po takich małych sklepikach.....Ci co pod nimi stoją też swoją wiedzę mają.....u mnie w miejscowości tak jest i chyba juz będzie  :smile: )
życzę powodzenia :smile:  uda się !

----------


## boratom

> (...) mam teraz na oku działkę, która przekracza mój budżet o jakieś 25% i zastanawiam się czy jest w ogóle sens podejmować rozmowę z właścicielem, czy aż o tyle nie ma szans stargować


Wszystko zależy na kogo trafisz... Być może sprzedający założył, że klient będzie się targował i uwzględnił w cenie jakąś kwotę na upust? A może komuś zależy na sprzedaży/ spieszy się i bierze pod uwagę pójście na kompromis? A jeśli u kogoś ziemia "leży odłogiem i jeść nie woła", to będzie trzymał się pewnej kwoty jak tonący brzytwy...
Nie spróbujesz negocjować ceny, to się nie dowiesz  :wink:

----------


## Kimoh

hehehe uśmiałam się przy historii z karkówką  :big grin:  piotrek_81 - jeśli chodzi o biura nieruchomości, to trochę straciłam nadzieję. Jak parę lat temu kupowałam mieszkanie, to korzystałam z usług kilku biur, ale trafiałam praktycznie na same nieprofesjonalne osoby (mówiłam np. że warunkiem koniecznym, bez którego nie mogę się obejść jest ogrzewanie miejskie, a i tak przysyłali mi oferty z ogrzewaniem elektrycznym czy gazowym). W końcu sama znalazłam mieszkanie w internecie bezpośrednio od właściciela.

boratom - cena działki, którą obserwuje i tak spadła już o 12% w porównaniu do ceny wyjściowej, co sugerowałoby, że jednak właścicielom zależy na sprzedaży. Pytanie tylko czy przełknęliby spadek o kolejne 25%, no ale jak nie zapytam to się nie dowiem  :smile:

----------


## pepa

wiesz ,mi zostały jeszcze działki do sprzedania....
tez chciałam jak najwięcej za nie.....i tak leżaly,leżały,klienci przychodzili i odchodzili,bo ciągle moja cena była za wysoka.
nie patrz czy działka spada o 12% czy o 19.
jedż do nich i powiedz ile możesz za nią zapłacić.
daj im 3-5 dni na zastanowienie,nie więcej.
i tyle,jak się nie zgodzą ,to szukaj dalej i nie trać czasu  :smile:

----------


## Kimoh

pepa - pewnie masz rację. Zadzwonię i zapytam, przynajmniej będę miała jasną sprawę. Pewnie musiałabym mieć duże szczęście żeby zgodzili się sprzedać za cenę mieszczącą się w moim budżecie, ale zobaczymy.

Widzę, że sporo osób kupiło działkę jeżdżąc po okolicy. Rzeczywiście jak początkowo szukałam działki w podkrakowskich miejscowościach, to parę razy udało mi się znaleźć tablicę z ogłoszeniem o sprzedaży działki, której nie było w internecie. Jak jeździłam ostatnio po dzielnicach Krakowa, które mnie interesują, to nie znalazłam ani jednej tablicy od osoby prywatnej (były tylko tablice z biur nieruchomości). Mam wrażenie, że w obrębie miasta jest tak mało wolnych działek, że jak już ktoś coś sprzedaje, to rozchodzi się to pocztą pantoflową  :bash: 

EDIT: zadzwoniłam, działka już praktycznie sprzedana, na przyszły tydzień umówiony notariusz ehhhhh no nic szukam dalej i jednocześnie zachęcam do wpisywania Waszych doświadczeń - na pewno przydadzą mi się przy szukaniu

----------


## lotpaj

Ja miałem przeznaczone 100 tys. na zakup "dobrze położonej" działki. 
Kupiłem za 180 tys. wymarzoną. 
Sprzedałem inną działkę oraz dobry samochód, aby to wszystko wykończyć i to była moja najlepsza decyzja w życiu, oprócz poślubienia mojej żony  :smile:

----------


## Kimoh

lotpaj - a jak znalazłeś tę wymarzoną działkę? Rozumiem, że nie żałujesz przekroczenia budżetu?  :smile:  ja póki co staram się trzymać budżetu, ale jak szukanie nadal będzie mi szło tak jak teraz, to może zdążę dozbierać trochę więcej pieniędzy

----------


## ipekakuana

Decyzja o dzialce to jedna z najwazniejszych decyzji podczas budowy, jesli nie najwazniejsza. Ja swoja pierwsza zakupilam z marszu bez zastanawiania sie i postawilam dom do stanu surowego, ale wlasnie przez lokalizacje dzialki sprzedalam wszystko razem. Druga kupowalam juz inaczej, przed zakupem ocenialam halas, sasiadow przez pare tygodni, analizowalam. Byłam w jej okolicy kilkadziesiąt (dosłownie) razy o roznych porach dnia i nocy. A znalazlam chodząc i pytając po ludziach. Pozniej sie okazalo ze dzialka byla tez ogloszona w necie, ale ja ja wyszukalam pytajac sasiadow.

----------


## Kimoh

ipekakuana - dzięki za porady. Postaram się działać rozsądnie i bez emocji. Parę miesięcy temu byłam już prawie zdecydowana na jedną działkę w podkrakowskiej miejscowości i też jeździłam tam po kilka razy, testowałam dojazd do pracy w godzinach szczytu, wypytałam znajomych, którzy też tam mieszkali, ale po przeanalizowaniu na chłodno stwierdziła, że jednak wolę mniejszą działkę, ale w mieście z publiczną komunikacją i w rozsądnej odległości od centrum.

----------


## lotpaj

> lotpaj - a jak znalazłeś tę wymarzoną działkę? Rozumiem, że nie żałujesz przekroczenia budżetu?  ja póki co staram się trzymać budżetu, ale jak szukanie nadal będzie mi szło tak jak teraz, to może zdążę dozbierać trochę więcej pieniędzy


Heh, tak naprawdę, to znalazłem przez przypadek. Pocztą pantoflową dowiedziałem się, że dosłownie 300m. od mojego bloku jest stara zarośnięta działka 800m2, między domkami do sprzedania. Cenili ją na 220 tys., ale nie dali ogłoszenia w internecie. Negocjacje trwały około 3 miesięcy i stanęło na 180tys. Lokalizacja jak dla nas wymarzona, bo jedno dziecko ma znajomych na tym samym osiedlu, szkoła 200m. dalej, przychodnia rzut beretem, cicha okolica - dla nas działka marzenie  :smile:

----------


## Kimoh

ehhh super Ci się trafiło, właśnie taka działka 8a w dobrej lokalizacji, to też moje marzenie

----------


## marek.bejrut

Rzeczywiście Ci się udało. ja nadal szukam mojej wymatrzonej działki, ale niestety słabo z tym. wiekszość terenów pod moim miastem jest już wykupiona/zarezerwowana albo się nie nadaje..

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Rzeczywiście Ci się udało. ja nadal szukam mojej wymatrzonej działki, ale niestety słabo z tym. wiekszość terenów pod moim miastem jest już wykupiona/zarezerwowana albo się nie nadaje..


nie ma co sie spieszyc, tu gdzie ja kupilem 4 lata temu, to nic nie bylo, jedna wolna za plotem rodzicow gdzie mieszkalem, pol roku goscia meczylem zeby sprzedal bo w ogole nie planowal, nie chcial i nie potrzebowal. tak podnosilem cene az sie ugadalismy, a na tamten moment to byla supoer okazja. po roku pojawily sie obok dwie nastepne do sprzedania, ale cena byla tez o 40k wyzsza. takze czasami znikoad moga sie pojawic dzialki.

i tak mam dzialke gdzie w 5 min wszedzie na piechote dojde, szkola, przychodnia, pkp, pks, markety. mozna stad w ogole nie ruszac sie do wiekszego miasta. 
a jezeli chodzi o koszt dzialek to 2-3km dalej byly i sa dzialki ktore mozna kupic 80tys taniej, ale nie ma gazu, kanalizy i gdzies isc to nie 5min a pol godziny

----------


## Kimoh

marek.bjerut - domyślam się, że masz ten sam problem co ja, czyli szukasz działki w dużej aglomeracji - czyli działek jest mało, a jak już się jakaś pojawi, to ceny są kosmiczne (a chętni i tak się znajdą, bo w dużych miastach żyje dużo ludzi, których na to stać). Z drugiej strony kupowanie działki pod miastem zawsze wiąże się z problematycznymi dojazdami. Ja rynek działek obserwuję już od dobrych kilku miesięcy i widzę, że na działkę która by spełniła moje oczekiwania musiałabym mieć do dyspozycji przynajmniej 300 tys. zł. Z uwagi, że nie mam takiej kasy, to poluję na okazję albo na działkę np. niewymiarową (byłabym w stanie pogodzić się z tym, że np. działka ma tylko 12m szerokości). I tu kolejny problem - takie oferty sprzedają się błyskawicznie. Parę miesięcy temu miałam taką sytuację, że w czwartek znalazłam ogłoszenie o sprzedaży działki w bardzo atrakcyjnej cenie - ogłoszenie zostało zamieszczone w poniedziałek. Niestety w czwartek oferta była już nieaktualna  :sad:

----------


## Arturo72

Naszą działeczkę szukaliśmy ponad 2 lata  :smile: 
Priorytetem było max.15km od centrum miasta.Miasto odpadało,gdyż ceny za działkę były ok.dwukrotnie wyższe niż sam dom.
Na początku jeździliśmy po okolicznych wsiach szukając sołtysa i wypytując się czy coś nie wie w temacie,wiedział coś tam ale albo cena albo okolica nie odpowiadała.Po zwiedzeniu okolicznych wsi zaczęliśmy praktycznie co dziennie przegląd neta i co nowa oferta to od razu uderzaliśmy bo dobre i ładne działki schodziły na pniu.
I tak nam się trafiła nasza i jest jedyna i najlepsza  :wink: 
W miarę nie droga,z autobusami PKM i 4km do skrzyżowań A1 i A4  :wink:

----------


## VTS

Z obserwacji i doświadczenia (mieszkam już trzy lata na wsi) stwierdzam że najlepiej pojechać do miejscowości czy okolic które się podobają, wysiąść z samochodu i popytać miejscowych. Oni wiedzą najlepiej i z reguły są chętni do pogadania.

----------


## pawko_

> Naszą działeczkę szukaliśmy ponad 2 lata 
> Priorytetem było max.15km od centrum miasta.Miasto odpadało,gdyż ceny za działkę były ok.dwukrotnie wyższe niż sam dom.
> Na początku jeździliśmy po okolicznych wsiach szukając sołtysa i wypytując się czy coś nie wie w temacie,wiedział coś tam ale albo cena albo okolica nie odpowiadała.Po zwiedzeniu okolicznych wsi zaczęliśmy praktycznie co dziennie przegląd neta i co nowa oferta to od razu uderzaliśmy bo dobre i ładne działki schodziły na pniu.
> I tak nam się trafiła nasza i jest jedyna i najlepsza 
> W miarę nie droga,z autobusami PKM i 4km do skrzyżowań A1 i A4


Nie taka najlepsza. Zakupu działki w ogóle nie przemyślałeś. Wybudowałeś się w okolicy gdzie wszyscy nieumiejętnie palą w swoich kotłach, przez co wylewasz żale na forum.

----------


## Kimoh

Dziś znalazłam bardzo lakoniczne ogłoszenie o sprzedaży działki w przyzwoitej lokalizacji i w przyzwoitej cenie. Jak zadzwoniłam okazało się, że do działki prowadzi droga polna, którą trzeba by utwardzić (100 m), działka nie jest uzbrojona (wszystkie media do pociągnięcia 50 m) i ma 12 m szerokości. Nawet pośrednik nieruchomości nie krył jak słaba jest ta oferta, ja nie wiem jak ludzie mogą myśleć, ze coś takiego sprzedadzą  :wink:

----------


## Kimoh

Nie wiem czy ktoś tu jeszcze zagląda, ale znalazłam przez weekend potencjalnie idealną działkę. Dziś spotykam się z właścicielem, żeby omówić szczegóły - doradzi ktoś jak negocjować cenę? Nie chcę jakoś dużo stargować, ale wiadomo że im więcej się uda, tym więcej zostanie na budowę domu. Jestem kompletnie zielona w takich negocjacjach - poradzicie jak podejść do tematu?

----------


## kemot_p

> Nie wiem czy ktoś tu jeszcze zagląda, ale znalazłam przez weekend potencjalnie idealną działkę. Dziś spotykam się z właścicielem, żeby omówić szczegóły - doradzi ktoś jak negocjować cenę? Nie chcę jakoś dużo stargować, ale wiadomo że im więcej się uda, tym więcej zostanie na budowę domu. Jestem kompletnie zielona w takich negocjacjach - poradzicie jak podejść do tematu?


Z mojego doświadczenia - musisz wybadać właściciela, czy ma nóż na gardle i musi sprzedać, czy chce, czy jesteś pierwszą zainteresowaną, czy ma też innych... Ja w negocjacje zaczynałem od stwierdzenia: "Cudowna działka, wspaniała, najlepsza z możliwych, od razu się w niej zakochaliśmy, ale cena wykracza poza nasze możliwości, możemy dać maksymalnie X zł". Po tygodniu właściciel zadzwonił, że się zgadza.

----------


## nk

Ja działkę znalazłem po licznych wycieczkach rowerowych po okolicy. Zawsze mówię, że jadąc na rowerze można zrobić znacznie lepszy rekonesans niż samochodem. Tak wiec bez specjalnej presji, w przeciągu roku wytypowałem kilka miejsc, popytałem sąsiadów i tak szczęśliwie się złożyło, że zapuszczoną działkę z reklamą z biura nieruchomości na bramie kupiliśmy za, na dzisiejsze czasy, śmieszna pieniądze. Teraz przyznaję, że działka którą kiedyś była dziko porośnieta drzewami, krzewami z kiepską drogą, wyglądała na pozór mało atrakcyjnie, po tych 10 latach zmieniła się nie do poznania. Jest to zasługa sąsiadów, miasta (w ostatnim roku powstałą wreszcie kanalizacja i nowa nawierzchni drogi) no i nieskromnie powiem, że nas, gdyż "ucywilizowaliśmy" tę roślinność sadząc konkretne drzewa owocowe i ozdobne. Doprowadziliśmy też prąd. Ale na pewno trzeba mieć szczęście, cierpliwość i wyobrażenie co do swojego miejsca w przyszłości. Pośpiech nie jest sprzymierzeńcem łowców fajnych działek.

----------


## Kimoh

Dzięki kemot_p, zobaczymy jak mi dzisiaj pójdzie.  Musze jakoś wybadać właściciela, mam nadzieję, że chociaż 10% spuści. Przy okazji sprawdziło się to co pisaliście na forum - działkę znalazłam jeżdżąc po okolicy i pytając sąsiadów, jeden był na tyle uprzejmy, że pokazał mi działkę do sprzedania na samym końcu ulicy za krzakami, więc zupełnie niewidoczną z drogi, oby to była ta  :smile: 

nk - ja działki szukam już dłuższą chwilę, chociaż pierwszy raz wybrałam się popytać ludzi w okolicy i od razu taki strzał, zobaczymy, może się okaże, ze działka ma jakieś ukryte wady

----------


## kemot_p

> Dzięki kemot_p, zobaczymy jak mi dzisiaj pójdzie.  Musze jakoś wybadać właściciela, mam nadzieję, że chociaż 10% spuści.


Powinien, z reguły wystawiając działkę, czy np. samochód, właściciel cenę ofertową daje wyższą niż to co chciałby dostać właśnie po to, żeby miał z czego zejść  :smile: 
Powodzenia, daj znać jak poszło.

----------


## Kimoh

ehhh, niestety to byłoby zbyt piękne gdyby było prawdziwe - działka z uwagi na przebiegającą służebność nie ma tak naprawdę 8a tylko 6, a dodatkowo każdoczesny właściciel obowiązany jest na podstawie umowy z ZIKiT do zrobienia ok. 50 m drogi publicznej do działki :/ mam jeszcze jutro dzwonić do ZIKiTU dopytać o szczegóły tej umowy, ale jak znam życie zrobienie takiej drogi to jakieś ogromne koszty  :bash:

----------


## [email protected]

Nie licz na to że w Krakowie czy pod Krakowem kupisz działkę za czapkę gruszek, ostatnio oglądałem w Jerzmanowicach dom a raczej rudere 50-60 letnią z działką ok. 1000m za 350 tys, dom do wyburzenia praktycznie. Tak samo Biały Kościół stoją domy stan SSO czasem SSZ a raczej same mury przykryte dachem i z oknami zabitymi dechami w okazyjnej cenie 500-600 tys, zresztą w Katowicach jest to samo działki po 200-400zł m2 więcej działka kosztuje niż dom, a okazji nie ma bo jest więcej chętnych niż działek.

----------


## Kimoh

Nie mam zamiaru kupować "za czapkę gruszek", mam określony budżet, urealniony do krakowskich cen i zdaję sobie sprawę, że 30 tys. za ar to minimum jakie trzeba na pewno dać. To, że jakieś działki są wystawiane za określoną cenę nie oznacza, że za taką cenę się sprzedadzą. Sama oglądałam ostatnio działkę W Krakowie, która pierwotnie była wystawiona za 460 tys., w tej chwili jest za 350 tys., a właściciele nadal nie są w stanie znaleźć chętnych za tę cenę. Każde miasto ma jednak ograniczona ilość milionerów  :roll eyes:

----------


## Gwenni

Najlepszy sposób jaki się okazał w naszym przypadku to poczta pantoflowa i własny rekonesans terenów, które są dla nas atrakcyjne. Czasem to przez zupełny przypadek można kupić fajne miejsce. Ale ty masz zadanie nie lada, jednak w aglomeracjach i przy nich to jest ciężko.

----------


## Kimoh

Zgada się Gwenni, najlepszą z wszystkich dotychczasowych działek znalazłam właśnie jeżdżąc po okolicy. Zresztą nadal się nad nią zastanawiam, muszę tylko ustalić z ZIKiT jakiego rodzaju drogi wymagają. Jeśli nie byłaby to droga asfaltowa z chodnikami itd. tylko nawierzchnia taka jak na pozostałej części tej ulicy (utwardzenie kamieniem), to możliwe, że wezmę tę działkę, zobaczymy. A spotkał się ktoś w praktyce z taką umową właściciela działki z zarządem dróg?

----------


## lotpaj

> Zgada się Gwenni, najlepszą z wszystkich dotychczasowych działek znalazłam właśnie jeżdżąc po okolicy. Zresztą nadal się nad nią zastanawiam


@Kimoh, skoro się zastanawiasz, to znaczy, że to nie jest działka dla ciebie.
Taka jest prawda.
Postawić dom to jest prosta sprawa. Postawić dom na działce marzeń - taka działka jest więcej warta, niż dom. Tam będziesz mieszkał do końca życia.

----------


## Frofo007

Ja szukałem około 2 lat niestety.
Chciałem działkę tam gdzie mieszkam - czyli w Szczecinie i główną przeszkodą była cena. Fajne działki kosztowały od 200tyś zł, jeśli już się trafiło coś lepszego i tańszego to sprzedawało się dosłownie w ciągu tygodnia od zamieszczenia ogłoszenia.

Ostatecznie znajomi znajomych sprzedawali działkę i jakoś się z nimi dogadałem bo potrzebowali pieniędzy na już. Udało mi się kupić w dość atrakcyjnej cenie bo po pół roku sprzedali działkę obok już o 30tyś drożej.
Działka ma swoje minusy - jest ze spadkiem i wysoki poziom wód gruntowych. Ale zaletą jest okolica, która mi się podoba (w okolicy działki nowe domy i ładne widoki na pola). 5 min jazdy autem od bloku, w którym teraz mieszkam, 15 min od centrum miasta, 500m od przystanku autobusowego, po drodze z centrum pełno sklepów itp.
Ważne dla mnie było aby jak się wraca z pracy to można było od razu zrobić zakupy. Podobnie z przystankiem autobusowym aby dziecko mogło samo dojeżdżać do szkoły (jeszcze nie narodzone hehe  :wink: ).
Moim zdaniem najważniejsze jest to aby działka była blisko miejsca gdzie będziemy pracować przez większość życia. Dzięki temu sporej jego części nie będziemy spędzać w samochodzie no i wydatki na paliwo będą niższe  :smile:

----------


## Kimoh

> @Kimoh, skoro się zastanawiasz, to znaczy, że to nie jest działka dla ciebie.
> Taka jest prawda.
> Postawić dom to jest prosta sprawa. Postawić dom na działce marzeń - taka działka jest więcej warta, niż dom. Tam będziesz mieszkał do końca życia.


lotpaj niestety muszę się pogodzić z tym, że na działkę moich marzeń w Krakowie lub okolicach nigdy nie będzie mnie stać - nawet wczoraj znalazłam ogłoszenie o idealnej działce, w idealnej dla mnie okolicy za bagatela... 650 tys. zł (i nie jest to przesadzona cena - po tyle chodzą działki na Bronowicach). Muszę więc znaleźć działkę, która będzie pewnym kompromisem, ale jednocześnie jej wady nie sprawią, że nie będę miała ochoty tam mieszkać  :roll eyes: 

Frofo007 - zgadzam się z Tobą, ja szukam działki z dobrym dojazdem do rożnych części miasta, bo pewnie w trakcie mieszkania tam wiele razy zmienię pracę (taki zawód)

----------


## lotpaj

> Muszę więc znaleźć działkę, która będzie pewnym kompromisem, ale jednocześnie jej wady nie sprawią, że nie będę miała ochoty tam mieszkać


Dokładnie. O tym właśnie piszę!
Nie napalaj się, nie rób pochopnych kroków, poczekaj nawet dwa lata, POPYTAJ W OKOLICY. 
NIGDY nie kupuj działki, co do której nie jesteś przekonana. To jest NAJWIĘKSZY BŁĄD - kupić tanio i się wybudować i być na siłę szczęśliwym.
Dołóż do działki 50 tys. i zamiast drewnianej podłogi połóż panele, tanie płytki, najtańsze meble, ale bądź szczęśliwa.  :wiggle:

----------


## Kimoh

tak, tak, ta działka sama w sobie jest super, tylko ta głupia droga  :sad:  w ZIKiT oczywiście nie chcą udzielać żadnych informacji, a właściciel też widzę się nie kwapi żeby ustalić jaką drogę trzeba dobudować i ile to będzie kosztować

----------


## skolman

> Moim zdaniem najważniejsze jest to aby działka była blisko miejsca gdzie będziemy pracować przez większość życia. Dzięki temu sporej jego części nie będziemy spędzać w samochodzie no i wydatki na paliwo będą niższe


Gratuluję stabilnej sytuacji zawodowej, z moich obserwacji wynika jednak, że większość ludzi takiej pewności nie ma, co więcej - wydaje mi się, że coraz częściej trzeba liczyć się ze zmianą pracy.  :roll eyes:

----------


## eta_

*Kimoh* 
Cześć tez jestem z Krakowa  :smile:  
Też poszukujemy działki pod Krakowem co prawda dalej niż ty, chyba  :smile:  we wtorek jedziemy zobaczyć działkę w Świątnikach Górnych 
Obserwuje rynek od maja br. działkę planujemy kupić do wiosny 2016 roku by wbić fundamenty w jesień i na wiosnę 2017 ruszyć z budową.
Podobno można dość dobrze negocjować cenę... tak nam powiedziała agentka.
My mamy co prawda dość ograniczony budżet ale chcemy kupić za gotówkę by kredyt brać tylko na cześć domu 
Powodzenia w poszukiwaniu

----------


## Kimoh

Cześć eta_  :roll eyes:  powodzenia w negocjacjach!!! ja z uwagi na rożne uwarunkowania pracowo-życiowe szukam działki raczej w północno-zachodniej części Krakowa, a tam niestety sama drożyzna... Wola Justowska, Rząska, Bronowice, ale staram się być dobrej myśli. Chciałabym kupić działkę jak najszybciej, ale zobaczymy - póki co intensywnie szukam

----------


## eta_

cześć *Kimoh* jak tam poszukiwania???

my? hm.... w sumie może 10 działek zobaczyliśmy i narazie mamy upatrzoną działke w Głogoczowie... jest to co prawie szukamy  :smile:  ale jeszcze musimy zobaczyć od strony Wieliczki jak to wygląda i Jawornik. 

To chyba nie bedzie takie łatwe ;/  :bash: 

Masz juz jakiś projekt upatrzony?? 
patrzyłaś na działki z rozpoczęta budową ? podobno dobrze conowo to wychodzi... u nas nie ma takiej opcji bo bedzie dom dwulokalowy (dwa osobne wejścia. 1 cześć rodzicow ok 40-45m2, 2 nasza ale jeszcze tam musze zmieścic pokoj na pracownie - mini salon)  min 160m2 plus garaż 
Takich domow jest bardzo mało wiec już wiem że musimy go rysować od podstaw ;/ 

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Kimoh

Cześć eta, ja wciąż oglądam działki, ale ostatnio nic ciekawego mi nie wpadło w oko. Powiem Ci, że dużo też czytam o zanieczyszczeniu powietrza w Krakowie i mam wątpliwości czy lepiej nie wyprowadzić się gdzieś indziej, bo te dane mnie przerażają...

----------


## niepokorny

> Wszystko zależy jak bardzo sprzedawca chce (musi) sprzedać - w takich sytuacjach utargować można dużo. Ale 10-15% to zwyczajowo tyle powinien opuścić każdy.
> Spokojnie się targuj. W tej samej wsi działka, którą nawet oglądaliśmy z żoną, była za 210k, a poszła za 175k. My swoją stagrowaliśmy 10% - więcej się nie dało, bo byli inni chętni.


Ja znalazłem w internecie, była tania, więc nie mogłem się targować.

----------


## Pasqud

W pierwszej kolejności wybrana została miejscowość. Niby wioska obok wioski ale ważny był jednak temat "gdzie szkoła", "gdzie zakupy" itp.
Po wyborze miejscowości doszło do oglądania działek.
Tutaj przestroga - uwaga na podłoże! Widziałem kilka ślicznych działek gdzie po uważniejszych oględzinach okazywało się, że nasypano na nie wszelkiego gruzu i śmiecia na chłopa wysoko aby wyrównać albo zasypać podmokły teren.

Udało się wreszcie wybrać faworytną ale rozbiliśmy się o cenę. Chciałem płacić nieco mniej niż kwota za jaką została wystawiona, właściciel zaś stwierdził, że jednak chce znacząco podnieść cenę. Jak czas pokazał nasze szczęście - jego pech.
Druga przestroga z tym związana - sprawdzić wszelkie możliwe informacje o planowanych inwestycjach. Z jakieś 200 metrów od tej działki będzie przebiegać trasa kaszubska....

Wkurzony na cały świat całą operacją wybierania działki (oczywiście winna żona na którą warczałem) udaliśmy się na jeszcze jedną działkę.Nawet nie chciałem wysiadać z samochodu aby na nią spojrzeć - tak zarośnięta krzakami. Całe szczęście, że wygłoszony został tekst "skoro już jesteśmy to chociaż obejrzymy". I do dzisiaj muszę za to przepraszać, że byłem taki niemiły. Bo działka jest bajkowa. Przy drodze, na granicy rosną stare, wysokie drzewa. Wszystkie media są na niej (łącznie z idącą linią telefoniczną). Do tego dookoła las i brak innych działek budowlanych - nie będzie wieloletniego mieszkania na placu budowy bo kolejny domek powstaje.
A i jeszcze do jeziorka mamy z jakieś 250 metrów.

----------


## a2b2c2

Troche z własnych doswiadczen o szukaniu działki i negocjowaniu ceny

Przystepując do poszukiwań działki o negocjowaniu ceny trzeba myslec od samego początku:

Po pierwsze zdobyć informację bez pośrednika:

a) warto pojeżdzic samochodem - albo lepiej i rowerem po okolicy i porozglądać się za ogłoszeniami na słupach, plotach, ogordzeniach
b) warto porozmawiac w okolicznym sklepie, u kosmetyczki, fryzjerki, w warsztacie samochodowym czy ktos nie slyszal o dzialkach na sprzedaz
c) jezeli widac ze ktos zaczyna budowe domu mozna zapytac czy nie wie czasem o dzialakch w okolicy bo to znaczy ze niedawno kupowal
Z osobami ktore wlasnie sie budują i tak warto porozmawiac gdyz mozna mnóstwo cennych informacji zdobyc np. o cenach dzialek w okolicy ale tez i problemach

Jeżeli uda sie zanlezc dzialke do sprzedazy bez posrednika to znaczy ze zarobiliscie 4-5 tys dzieki temu ( prowizja)i sprzedawca również !

Po drugie jeżeli szukacie w internecie to :

a) praktycznie wszystkie oferty są z agencji i raczej mala szansa znalezc cos bezposrednio
b) jedna dzialke w ofercie ma zazwyczaj kilka agencji i z tą z którą jako pierwsi obejrzycie to juz zaklepane dla tej agencji
c) koniecznie (!!!) trzeba negocjowac prowizję agencji przed podpisaniem jakichkolwiek papierów - najlepszy argument to taki ze tę działkę w ofercie ma inna 

agencja z niższą prowizją - podzwońcie po agencjach i zapytajcie sie o poziom prowizji zakres prowizji moze byc od 2% do 3%, spróbujcie znegocjować do 1%- 

1,5% wlasnie wybierając na poczatek taką działkę która jest w ofercie kilku posrednikow - w ten sposob macie kolejne 1-2 tys w kieszeni.
I pamietajcie aby nic nie podpisywac i nie dac sie nabrac na teksty ze potem sie dogadamy albo ze nie da sie bo to szef decyduje.
Jezeli chcecie negocjować prowizję to dodatkowo zapytajcie się koniecznie co dostajecie za te 4 - 5 tys zł. Jak posrednik zacznie wymyslac to zajrzyjcie 

dokladnie do umowy co jest napisane bo okaże się że tak na pradę płacicie 4 tys za pokazanie działki wyłącznie. To dobry argument do negocjacji. Zapytajcie 

sie czy za cokolwiek agencja odpowiada - rowniez okaze sie ze nie wiadomo za co placicie bo praktycznie za nic nie odpowiada. Zapytajcie sie czy prowizję 

placi sprzedajacy i policzcie ile agencja razem zbiera z transakcji to powinno pomoc w negocjacjach.
Jak podpiszecie jakikolwiek papier z agencją przed negocjacjami opisanymi powyżej to zapomnijcie o mozliwosciach obnizenia prowizji.

Po trzecie ogladanie dzialki:

Podstawowa zasada to - Nie kupuje sie działki za cenę wyjściową - ta cena specjalnie jest podwyższona 10-20% aby było z czego schodzić.

Pamietajcie ze to gra i nie mozecie jawnie ujawniac swoich preferencji np. "O ta działka podoba nam się najbardziej" albo "tak działka kompletnie odpada"
Musicie zostawic 2-3 działki na którymi cały czas sie zastanawiacie nawet jeżeli w rzeczywistosci macie tylko jedną na oku, bo jeżeli powiecie szczerze że 
tylko ta jedna działka wam sie podoba to mozecie zapomniec o negocjacjach albo wasza pozycja bedzie duzo slabsza. Nie popełniajcie tego błędu. Warto hamować reakcje i wyrażanie opinii w obecnosci posrednika. Na negocjowaniu ceny działki można "zarobić" najwięcej bo to są kwoty rzedu 10-20% ceny wyjściowej - to są ogromne pieniądze. Przyjedzicie na działkę z rodizcami, znajomymi aby oni wyrazili opinię bo moze zwrócą na cos uwagę czego nie zauwazyliscie.
Dlatego jak żona ma problem z okiełznaniem emocji to lepiej aby sie hamowała.
Pośrednik będzie chciał z wami wejść w bliską reakcję aby wybadać temat wiec nie dajcie się zwieść bo nie wiecie w jaką grę on gra.
Jak zobaczycie działkę to koniecznie (!!!) bezwzględnie porozmawiajcie z sąsiadami w okolicy - dowiecie się więcej niż od pośrednika.
Na początku jak ogladacie duzo dzialek to kwestie negocjacji ceny mogą sie wydawac drugoplanowym problemem ale potem jak przyjdzie do konkretów to będziecie 

 pluć sobie w brodę że przez głupie wasze zachowanie straciliscie możliwość znegocjowania kolejnych 10 tys zl.
Głupie zachowania to np.:
1) wyraznie wskazanie posrednikowi ze tylko jedna jedyna dzialka sie podoba i na niej nam najbardziej zalezy
2) danie do zrozumienia ze z kredytem nie bedzie wogole problemu

Jak negocjujecie działkę to :
1) trzeba miesc 2- 3 działki nad ktróymi bardzo powaznie sie "zastanawiacie" - mozecie dac do zrozumienia np. informujac posrednika ze zebraliscie 

informacje od sąsiadów, z urzedu gminy itd.
2) informujcie posrednika ze macie ciekawą ofertę działki z innej agencji nad którą sie zastanawiacie
3) powiedzcie ze z kredytem mozecie miec problem, ze musicie najpierw w bankach sie musicie dowiedziec itd - potem moze byc to karta przetargowa przy 

negocjownaiu finalnej ceny np. ze bank nie da wiekszego kredytu bo np. nie macie wiekszego wkladu wlasnego 

Jeżeli działka ma jakiekolwiek mankamenty : 
a) brak bezposredniego dostepu do drogi publicznej
b) bliskosc ruchliwej drogi
c) brak mediów
d) bliskosc slupa wysokiego napiecia
e) bliskość torow, drogi szybkiego ruchu itp.
f) bliksoc budynkow komercyjnych (warsztaty, magazyny itp) 
koniecznie wyolbrzymijacie to i wskazujcie ze bedzie to problem przy wycenie wartosci dzialki przez rzeczoznawce na potrzeby kredytu
podajcie przyklad znajomego ktory mial przez to problem bo z powodu bliskosci projektownej trasy ekspresowej bank wycenil dzialke znacznie niżej niż cena

Jak macie gotowkę na całość inwestycyji rownież zostawcie ten argument na koniec, na deser po wszystkich negocjacjach w oparciu o kredyt aby obnizyc cenę

Pamietajcie ze cena dzialki to kwestia czysto umowna i w zaleznosci od tego jak to rozegracie od początku mozecie "zyskac" nawet z 25% ceny wyjsciowej.

----------


## dar_o

ja swoją znalazłem - może - nietypowo ? 
Założyłem adres mailowy , a potem wrzuciłem w sieć ogłoszenia - że kupię działkę tu i tu.... i podałem maila  :Smile: 
I - patrzyłem co przyjdzie na skrzynkę. A później odswieżałem ogłoszenie  :smile: 
I - po jakimś miesiącu przyszedł mail, który okazał się tym...  :wink: 
A szukałem pewnie z rok .  Na maila przyszło w sumie kilkadziesiąt ofert ( nie liczę tych od pośredników). 
Próbuj tak - może się uda ?

----------


## MaestroCK

Cześć. Swoją działkę zakupiłem w 2012 roku. I teraz zabrałbym się do szukania nowej z kompletnie innym podejściem. Poprzedni zakup rozpocząłem od miejscowości która mi się podobała( ładna okolica, niedaleko miasta, zasobna gmina w której nie brakuje na remonty dróg itp..., niezły dojazd). Potem odwiedziłem miejscowy sklep spożywczy i zapytałem o to kto sprzedaje działki budowlane w tej okolicy. I tak to poszło..... Teraz do poszukiwań dodałbym jeszcze- dostęp do gazu ziemnego; czy jest plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego; dopytałbym w gminie i starostwie czy nie zamierzają obok danej działki wybudować obwodnicy, parkingu Ew. Stacji benzynowej. Oczywiście działka bezwzględnie powinna mieć dostęp do energii elektrycznej, najlepiej również do wodociągu. Powodzenia w szukaniu życzę

----------


## ciupaq

My również szukaliśmy działki w okolicach Krakowa jednak trochę dalej niż Ty. W sumie zeszło nam około pół roku. Najpierw określiliśmy w jakiej maksymalnej odległości od wybranego punktu w Krakowie (moja praca) ma być działka. Kolejno ustaliliśmy , że musi być kanalizacja a gaz nie koniecznie (będziemy ogrzewać prądem). Kolejny ważny warunek to bliskość szkoły, sklepu, przystanku. Na początku szukaliśmy z agencją która miała nam sprzedać mieszkanie, ale nie był to dobry pomysł (albo za daleko, albo we wsi nie ma szkoły itd itp) W końcu sami znaleźliśmy w internecie wyjątkowo tanią ofertę. Pojechaliśmy, zobaczyliśmy i się zakochaliśmy. Wszystko co chcieliśmy ta działka miała, do tego przepiękna okolica. Do miejsca pracy 15 km ( z Kurdwanowa gdzie mieszkamy do pracy mam 13km) cena połowę tańsza niż inne działki w okolicy. Jak się domyślasz gdzieś był haczyk. Na działce stoi stary dom do wyburzenia, działka na początku jest nie równa, służebność 4 metry dla kolejnych działek, konieczność zrobienia wjazdu z drogi gminnej. Po zastanowieniu jednak zdecydowaliśmy się na zakup tej działki. Rozeznaliśmy kwestie robót ziemnych oraz wyburzenia i doliczając wszystkie koszty działka i tak nam wyjdzie ok 30 % taniej niż inne ładne, równe działki w tej samej miejscowości.

----------


## Hellenaj

Wątek ten odwiedziłam jakoś w lutym 2016 - wtedy podjęliśmy decyzję o kupnie działki. Nie miałam bladego pojęcia od czego zacząć szukanie działki......
Po lekturze forum zaczęliśmy od zawężenia miejsca poszukiwań. Ustaliliśmy kilka miejscowości pod miastem , ze szczególnym uwzględnieniem jednej - bardzo dobrze skomunikowanej ( komunikacja podmiejska i kolej), ze szkołą, przedszkolem, sklepami, parkiem, placem zabaw, boiskiem itp.. Przeglądałam popularne serwisy ogłoszeniowe, ale ostatecznie na początku maja 2016 zdecydowaliśmy się pojechać do miejscowości i pospacerować. 

Rozmawialiśmy w sumie z dwoma osobami i z panią w sklepie miejscowym ( nie miała żadnych ciekawych informacji). Pierwszy Pan opowiedział nam ogólnie o tym jak się mieszka ( bardzo dobrze oczywiście  :big grin: ) natomiast drugi pan ( na spacerze z pieskiem  :big grin: ) dał nam namiary na sąsiada, do którego należało pole obok . Jak się okazało pole bylo podzielone na działki ok. 10arowe i przygotowane do sprzedaży).

Następnego dnia zadzwoniłam na podany numer i umówiliśmy się wstępnie na spotkanie ( wcześniej wypytałam o interesujące mnie rzeczy, KW, droga dojazdowa media - choć tę wiedzę w części miałam już od napotkanego pana). Spotkanie odbyło się tydzień później, negocjacje, kilka rozmów telefonicznych i..... pod koniec czerwca podpisaliśmy przedwstępną umowę sprzedaży, pod koniec sierpnia zaś umowę przyrzeczoną  :Smile: 

Polecam więc metodę "na sąsiada" - jeździć, pytać, zaglądać.... czasem pole, którego nie wzięlibyśmy nigdy pod uwagę okazuje się być bardzo atrakcyjnym terenem pod budowę.. Na takim polu nie ma wyznaczonych dróg, więc ciężko to sobie zwizualizować, ale jak już zajrzy się na ortomapę to wiele się rozjaśnia i wyobrażnia zaczyna pracować  :Smile:

----------


## maciuspala

Ja też szukając działki przeglądałem ogłoszenia i okazuje się że ceny są zaporowe.Lepiej popytać znajomych, pojeździć po okolicach poszukać tablic z ogłoszeniami i pytać miejscowych ludzi kto ma działki na sprzedaż.Ja swoją kupiłem po 4 miesiącach intensywnych poszukiwań i nawet nie targowałem ani złotówki bo była w zabójczo niskiej cenie jak na te okolice.2 tygodnie jeżdżenia,sprawdzania w urzędach, po sąsiadach i nadszedł czy na notariusza.

----------


## Qba30

Ja jeździłem po okolicy i wypatrywałem tabliczek z informacją. Na portalach zazwyczaj ogłoszenia wystawiają biura nieruchomości więc ceny zawierają prowizję. Za naszą działkę zapłaciliśmy ok 10 tyś mniej bo udało się dotrzeć do sprzedającej za pomocą sąsiadów  :wink:

----------


## Sorc

Jakkolwiek śmieśznie to brzmi, my swoją znaleźliśmy jężdząc i błądząc rowerami w okół miasta gdzie mieszkamy, pytaliśmy ludzi czy na sprzedaż, kiedy będzie odrolnione itd itp, całość zajęła ponad rok czasu ale cena była 500-700zł niższa na arze niż przez biuro. Przy 18arach rożnica warta czasu

----------


## Niechaj

Widzę, że nie mieliśmy oryginalnej metody - po wstępnym internetowym rozeznaniu w cenach (i studiowaniu map geoportalu) też jeździliśmy po okolicy w poszukiwaniu niezabudowanych działek i tabliczek z numerem telefonu. Pytaliśmy też znajomych, czy wiedzą o działkach na sprzedaż. Dzięki temu posunięciu w krótkim czasie (tydzień) znaleźliśmy dwie wąskie, sąsiadujące ze sobą działki, z których jedna należała wówczas do naszego kolegi  :smile:

----------


## Lew2

Po oglądnięciu jednej działki z pośrednikiem, telefonach do kilku biur i wizytach zorientowałem się, że to nie tędy droga. Podstawowe pytanie: co daje korzystanie z pośrednika? Odpowiedzi były mętne i nieprzekonywujące. Jedyne co gwarantuje pośrednik, to pobranie prowizji. Do tej pory nie wiem, co daje pośrednik. Niczego nie gwarantuje i za nic nie odpowiada. To nie jest produkt "na gwarancji'.
Po zrozumieniu, że nie wiem za co płacę pośrednikowi zaczeliśmy szukać na własną rękę. Ogłoszenia są tak napisane, żeby działki dokładnie nie znaleźć. Więc, wydrukowałem kiepskie zdjęcia z ogłoszeń i dałem dzieciom zadanie z nagrodą znalezienia działki takiej jak na zdjęciu. Chodziliśmy pieszo po okolicy, a dzieci znalazły mi działkę z ogłoszenia (kilka kilometrów od ulicy wspomnianej w ogłoszeniu - dla zmylenia). Jedzie się samochodem w okolice, parkuje gdzieś, a następnie kilka godzin spaceru po okolicy. Pieszy spacer ma tę zaletę, że od razu widać jak się okolica prezentuje na żywo - czy słychać szum samochodowy, jak się słońce układa wobec terenu, jakie są drogi, czy coś nie śmierdzi itp. Można kogoś zagadnąć, nierzadko ktoś zapyta czy "państwo nie szukają działki?".
W sumie znaleźliśmy działkę widząc jedną z tabliczek. Był transparent z telefonem do właściciela. Ta sama działka w biurze nieruchomości była o 20 tys. droższa. Do tego doszła by prowizja kilka tysięcy. Kupiliśmy bez pośrednika. Zakup sfinalizowaliśmy w marcu, a jeszcze we wakacje ta sama działka wisiała "na sprzedaż" na różnych portalach pośredników.

----------


## ajerzyk

Mimo że kupiliśmy działkę od os prywatnej to bym nie skreślał pośredników, bo trafiają się dobre ceny.


Ja na przykład pluje sobie w twarz, że nie udało mi się kupić od pośrednika. 
Co dziennie przeglądałem maniakalnie ogłoszenia, co 15 minut odświerzałem strony gratki, otodomu, gmin itd. i jednego dnia miałem tak dużo pracy że nie miałem czasu. Następnego dnia, od samego rana, przeglądam, dzień wcześniej pojawiło się ogłoszenie, dzwonie i dupa już jest rezerwacaja. Wieczorem sami pojechalismy obejrzeć teren, no i oczywiście okazał się miejscem gdzie chcemy zamieszkać. Więc dzwonie że jak nie weżmie ten co zarezerwował, to ja biore z miejsca. Niestety się nie udało.

No ale szukam dalej, już zawęziłem poszukiwania do tego miejsca, niestety wszystko co zostało mi nie pasowało, albo od drogi, albo za duże i kwota kosmos. Wkońcu znalazłem jakieś starsze ogłoszenie, cena troszkę zaporowa bo 30zł na metrze więcej niż ta od pośrednika. Udało się wynegocjować cene którą mogłem zaakceptowac, i teraz się przymierzam do budowy luty/marzec 2017.

Działka którą kupiłem graniczy przez płot z działką od pośrednika która mi poszła przed nosem. dałem 5tys więcej za działkę 80m mniejszą, ale i tak jestem zadowolony.

Dodam że cena za działkę od pośrednika była jedną z najniższych na tym terenie, ale od razu podczas 1 telefonu poszło info że sprzedającemu zależy na szybkiej sprzedaży z tąd niska cena i nie do negocjacji.

----------


## kemot_p

Jak ktoś ma czas i może sobie pozwolić na wielokrotne kilkugodzinne poszukiwania to chyba najlepsza opcja, organoleptyczna  :smile: 
Pośrednik jest dla osób, które nie mają czasu na poszukiwania, sprawdzanie działki w urzędach itp.

----------


## ajerzyk

> Jak ktoś ma czas i może sobie pozwolić na wielokrotne kilkugodzinne poszukiwania to chyba najlepsza opcja, organoleptyczna 
> Pośrednik jest dla osób, które nie mają czasu na poszukiwania, sprawdzanie działki w urzędach itp.



hehe miałem styczność z 4 pośrednikami, z 3 różnych biur i dosłownie każdy załatwiał sprawę na zasadzie "a to to musi Pan sprawdić tu i tam". Żadnemu nie chciało sie dupy ruszyć. O mediach nie mieli żadnej wiedzy, stały tekst - są w ulicy. Przy jednej działce się okazało faktycznie były tylko woda 150m dalej też w ulicy ale innej.

----------


## Wybuduję czy nie? :)

Powiem Wam, że jestem w ciężkim szoku. W okolicach Wrocławia widzę, że działki bardzo trudno sprzedać. Około pół roku rozglądałem się za działkami, dzwoniłem, wypytywałem. Po jakimś czasie ciągle te same działki widziałem na stronach internetowych. W końcu znalazłem tę wymarzoną,

Po pierwsze wszędzie gdzie widziałem ofertę przez pośrednika zamykałem stronę. Moim celem była działka w pewnej miejscowości koło Wrocławia (moja żona pracuje tam w szkole, a z racji mojego zawodu w który wpisane są częste zmiany miejsca pracy zdecydowaliśmy się, że zawężamy poszukiwania jedynie do tej jednej miejscowości). Chcieliśmy działkę około 1000m2 z dostępem do drogi asfaltowej i podstawowymi mediami). Los tak wszystkim pokierował, że druga działka, którą się interesowaliśmy była tą jedyną  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  Działeczka przy nowowybudowanej drodze z kostki, przy stronie z chodnikiem również z kostki. Dodatkowo w granicach działki dodatkowo trafił się dostęp do instalacji gazowej i kanalizacji. Plusem jest MPZP.

Z doświadczenia wiem, że nie ma nigdzie działek budowlanych - taki status w księdze wieczystej otrzymuje działka po uzyskaniu pozwolenia na budowę i rozpoczęciu prac. Natomiast są działki rolne z wydanymi warunkami zabudowy lub objęte miejscowym planem zagospodarowania przestrzennego.

Oczywiście na początku skłaniał bym się ku działce z MPZP - na ogół korzystaniejsze warunki zabudowy.
Z tymi mediami to też nie jest tak jak się mówi "działka uzbrojona". Działka uzbrojona jest wtedy, kiedy już na działce są przyłącza, a nikt chcąc sprzedać działkę takich przyłączy nie robi, bo mu się nie zwróci. Musicie tylko zwrócić uwagę czy media są w drodze. W moim przypadku wystarczyłe telefon do gminy, żeby potwierdzić że nie będzie problemu z wodą i ściekami. Na prąd musiał bym czekać, ale w koło naszej działki są budynki zaopatrzone w prąd więc nie powinno być najmniejszych problemów z ee.  :smile:  Nie czekaliśmy - działkę kupiliśmy i mamy nadzieje, że prąd będzie  :smile:

----------


## kemot_p

> hehe miałem styczność z 4 pośrednikami, z 3 różnych biur i dosłownie każdy załatwiał sprawę na zasadzie "a to to musi Pan sprawdić tu i tam". Żadnemu nie chciało sie dupy ruszyć. O mediach nie mieli żadnej wiedzy, stały tekst - są w ulicy. Przy jednej działce się okazało faktycznie były tylko woda 150m dalej też w ulicy ale innej.


No to ja miałem więcej szczęścia. Nie chcę robić żadnej kryptoreklamy, antyreklamy tym bardziej, więc nie operując nazwami biur napiszę, że działki szukałem przy pomocy dwóch. Z jednego jestem bardzo zadowolony, z drugiego mniej. Do trzech działek, którymi byliśmy najbardziej zainteresowani dostałem komplet dokumentów - wypis z MPZP, akt własności ziemi, wypis z ewidencji gruntów - dosłownie teczkę różnych dokumentów z gminy, powiatu i sądu. Ja tylko jechałem oglądać działki a potem do notariusza.
P.S. Pani pośrednik zadbała nawet o to, żeby notarialnie wpisać służebność drogi prywatnej (będącej współwłasnością właścicieli 10 działek) dla wodociągów i gazowników.

----------


## Lew2

> ...dostałem komplet dokumentów - wypis z MPZP, akt własności ziemi, wypis z ewidencji gruntów - dosłownie teczkę różnych dokumentów z gminy, powiatu i sądu.


Notariusz wypisał mi listę potrzebnych dokumentów. Ja powiedziałem sprzedającemu, że ma te dokumenty załatwić. I bez mrugnięcia okiem powiedział, że "oczywiście wszystkie dokumenty załatwię". Bo tylko sprzedający, jako stary właściciel może te dokumenty dostać. Dla kupującego pośrednik nic nie daje.

----------


## kemot_p

A jak sprzedawcą działki jest, jak w moim przypadku, 85 letni dziadek, to kto go ma po tych urzędach wozić?  :wink:

----------


## maciuspala

Ja kupiłem działkę od 80 letniej babci.Napisałem na kartce co potrzebuje z urzędu i na drugi dzień pojechała z córką do urzędu i mialem wszystkie potrzebne dokumenty.Potem umówiłem notariusza i z żoną pojechaliśmy zabrać babcie do notariusza i potem odwieźliśmy do domu.Ludzie trochę inwencji macie kasę to płaćcie wszystko za Was ludzie zrobią i skasują jak za zboże.Wystarczy trochę chęci i czasu.Szukanie działki to była rozrywka, wycieczki po okolicy i poznawanie jej zakątków.Jeśli to jest wysiłek to co dopiero będzie budowa domu??Współczuję.

----------


## Kimoh

O widzę, że temat się odświeżył. Ja niestety nadal szukam działki, bo w międzyczasie się przeprowadziłam i teraz szukam działki od nowa w nowym mieście. Na szczęście jest to mniejsze miasto niż poprzednie i już widzę, że powinno być odrobinę łatwiej. Ktoś podniósł temat pośredników nieruchomości - przy różnych okazjach miałam do czynienia z kilkunastoma jak nie kilkudziesięcioma pośrednikami nieruchomości i w całej tej grupie trafiłam chyba tylko 3 razy na kompetentne osoby, wykonujące swój zawód rzetelnie. Brak wiedzy o nieruchomości, olewanie oczekiwań klienta i pokazywanie mu byle jakich ofert niespełniających żadnych określonych wcześniej przez klienta kryteriów, promowanie ogłoszeń nieaktualnych od kliku miesięcy, brak odpisywania na maile to codzienność. Najbardziej chyba irytujące jest promowanie ogłoszeń, które są nieaktualne od dawna - już kilka razy miałam tak, że dzwoniłam w sprawie ogłoszenia zamieszczonego na stronie biura, po czym okazywało się, że działka się sprzedała pół roku temu. Teraz mam plan szukać działki na własną rękę, jeżdżąc po okolicy - to jest chyba najskuteczniejszy sposób. Trzymajcie kciuki  :smile:

----------


## sylwekoliwicz

najlepiej skorzystać z agencji - najszybsza opcja

----------


## Spreak

Każda pora roku wiąże się z pewnymi zależnościami. W lecie można np. ocenić zacienienie działki. Podmokłość terenu najłatwiej ustalić wiosną i jesienią, stan dróg dojazdowych - zwłaszcza, jeśli jest to droga nieutwardzona, dobrze ocenić zimą lub jesienią, gdy jest więcej opadów. Oczywiście nie każdy może przeznaczyć rok na ocenianie zalet i wad wybranej lokalizacji i tak długo podejmować decyzję o zakupie gruntu. Warto jednak podjechać na działkę w różnych porach dnia, żeby ocenić jej nasłonecznienie i wybrać najbardziej optymalne położenie przyszłego domu względem stron świata.

----------


## Kimoh

Jako założycielka tego wątku doprowadzę historię do końca - może się komuś przyda  :roll eyes:  Po wszystkich doświadczeniach z szukaniem działki / domu potwierdzam, że jednym z najlepszych sposobów jest spacerowanie po okolicy, w której chce się kupić nieruchomość. Ja wytypowałam dwie dzielnice, w których chciałam mieszkać. Szybko się okazało, że kupienie działki nie wchodzi w grę, bo to stare dzielnice, gdzie wolnych działek po prostu nie ma. W związku z tym szukałam domu, najlepiej do remontu bo i tak chciałam zrobić wszystko po swojemu. Podczas jednego ze spacerów, pod domem w idealnej dla mnie lokalizacji stało zaparkowane auto obklejone logo biura nieruchomości. Okazało się, że dom nie jest jeszcze wystawiony, ale najprawdopodobniej trafi na rynek w ciągu kilku najbliższych dni. Tak też się stało - dzięki temu jako pierwsza złożyłam ofertę i dom jest mój. Dodam, że pośrednik wspomniał, że prowadzi biuro od 10 lat i to dopiero jego drugi dom do sprzedania w tej okolicy (co jest prawdopodobne, bo przez rok intensywnego szukania nie znalazłam ani jednego). Teraz zaczynam przygotowania do wielkiego remontu. Spodziewam się, że będzie bardzo cięzko, ale licze że efekt mi to wynagrodzi  :big tongue:

----------


## westen

czytam tak te Wasze komentarze o pośrednikach.. :smile:  cóż moje miasto jest chyba w takim razie za małe aby pośrednika znaleźć, bowiem działki tylko i jedynie znajdywałem na OLX ale ofert było mało i były nieatrakcyjne. Pewnego dnia przejeżdżałem przez drogę którą rzadko użytkuje, patrze w prawo- osiedle domków, myśle sobie ale fajnie by mieć tu działke, kończy się osiedle a tu ostatnia działka bez budynku i wbity pal z napisem sprzedam :smile:  dzwonie dogaduje, cene wynegocjowałem świetną ale obok działki linia wysokiego napięcia (4-5metrów od granicy), na dodatek działka nie do końca prostokątna. Jako że działka tańsza niż działki poza miastem to chyba się skusze.. Pomyślałem że ide powiedzieć mamie że jednak decyduje się na tą działkę. Jako że mama pracuje w miejscu gdzie można kupić gazetę, po powiedzeniu/pochwaleniu się że zdecydowałem jaką działkę kupuje wziąłem w rękę gazetę która opisuje co się dzieje w mieście (gazeta wydawana raz w tygodniu). Wziąłem w dłoń i poczytałem chwilę zakładkę nieruchomości aż w końcu natrafiłem na jedną jedyną oferte działek budowlanych i to nie małych bo aż 1500m2. Miałem zablokowane konto więc zadzwonił molega który pracuje z mamą, rozmawia rozmawia, kończy rozmowe i mówi: działka uzbrojona we wszystko, cena 65zł za metr na co odpowiadam: nie czasami 85zł za metr? na co mama j kolega który dzwonił mówi nieee, 65 za metr! Bez namysły pojechałem zobaczyć działkę, w czasie drogi myślałem jakby tu skutecznie wynegocjować jeszcze troche grosza. Dojeżdżam, pani pokazuje działke, podoba mi się, ładna, prostokątna, także mieszcząca się w mieście a nie poza nim. Mówię do pani: ok to z ogłoszenia wiem że działka 65zł to może jeszcze zejdziemy do 60 :big tongue:  na co ta pani odpowiada że cena to 85zł za metr a nie 65 :smile:  i może zejść z ceny ale niewiele. (tu sobie pomyślałem no to ładnie gdybym od początku wiedział nawet bym nie przyjeżdżał bo nie mam tyle kasy na działkę). Powiedziałem żemogę dać XXXXX bo więcej nie mam przeznaczone na działkę, pani powiedziała że się skonsultuje z mężem i da znać wieczorem. Wieczór nadchodzi, telefonu nie ma. W końcu ja zadzwoniłem alepani odpowiedziała że za taką cenę nie może sprzedać, odpowiedziałem że może przyjadę z mamą na następny dzień, mama zobaczy może dołoży pare groszy :smile:  pani oczywiście się zgodziła. Na następny dzień przyjeżdżam w asyscie mamy i okazuje się że bardzo dobrze się znają hehe :smile:  ostatecznie cena zeszła do 70zł za metr i tak oto zakupiłem tą działkę :smile:  :smile:  cieszę się tym bardziej że teraz działki i tej pani i wszystkie działki w okolicy poszły bardzo w górę (teraz 120zł m2 to minimum :ohmy: )

Podsumowując kupiłem działkę bezwzględnie za pomocą ogromnej ilości szczęścia a to paradoks bo nie kupiłbym tej działki gdybym miał doładowane konto i zadzwonił osobiście, usłyszałbym na pewno 85zł za metr i odpuściłbym bo to kilkadziesiąt tyś więcej niż miałem na działkę. Wniosek? dążcie do zablokowania wam konta w telefonie;D

----------


## cactus

Nie wiem jaka to linia wysokiego napięcia ale generalnie przyjmuje sie że wysokie napięcie to 110KV w górę. Jeśli masz taki słup koło działki to ceny takich nieruchomości niestety są sporo niższe. 
Kolega kupił ostatnio działkę obok lini WN za 30% wartości ziemi w tej okolicy, ale on potrzebował to na składowisko uzywanych opon a nie do mieszkania i cena mu pasowała. Musisz też sprawdzić warunki zabudowy albo MPZP bo często są tam wpisy albo zabraniające albo bardzo ograniczające budowe obok takich linii np trzeba zachować odstęp 30m co nie zawsze jest możliwe przy wąskich działkach. 
Przy liniach WN przy dużej wilgotności powietrza słychać też swoiste buczenie, co niektorych może doprowadzać do białej gorączki.

----------


## Łukasz1990

> dawiddur - dzięki za odpowiedź i rady. Obym znalazła działkę szybciej niż za dwa lata  Mam nadzieję, że dośwaidczeniem podzieli się też ktoś z Krakowa - mam wrażenie, że to miasto jest tak przepełnione, że jak tylko pojawi się sensowna działka, która nie kosztuje pół miliona, to znika w kilka dni.


Działkę którą teraz kupiłem w naprawdę pięknym miejscu (niby zieleń ale 300m dalej mam pętle tramwajową,  autobusową oraz centrum handlowe)  zapłaciłem 120tys. Sfinalizowałem ją  podobnym okresie jak Ty szukałeś. A była w ofercie biura kilka miesięcy. Mówię o Krakowie .

----------


## Norbi89

Poprosiłem kuzynkę która miejsca w okolicy gdzie chcielibyśmy sie budować aby podała nam jakieś namiary  :smile:  zjechałą całą okolice robiąc fotki działek na sprzedaż i tak jedną z nich kupiliśmy  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

Bardzo często o finalnym zakupi tej a nie innej działki decyduje przypadek. W dniu w którym miasem finalizowac zakup innej działki moja mama znalazła ogłoszenie o działce w dużo lepszej lokalizacja i sensownej cenie. Chociaż wczesniej ponad rok nie było niczego podobnego ( albo braki mediów albo dużo wyższa cena). Po prostu często decyduje szczęśliwy traf lub jego brak.

----------


## pablo86

Mój znajomy znalazł działke pytając sąsiadów w okolicy, wskazali mu kontakt do osoby, która miała działke na sprzedaż

----------


## [email protected]

U nas decyzja padła na wycieczce po okolicy i się opłacało. Znaleźliśmy bardzo fajne miejsce, telefon do własciciela, dobra cena i jest  :smile:

----------


## Kimoh

> Działkę którą teraz kupiłem w naprawdę pięknym miejscu (niby zieleń ale 300m dalej mam pętle tramwajową,  autobusową oraz centrum handlowe)  zapłaciłem 120tys. Sfinalizowałem ją  podobnym okresie jak Ty szukałeś. A była w ofercie biura kilka miesięcy. Mówię o Krakowie .


Łukasz1990 a tak z ciekawości to w jakiej dzielnicy krk kupiłeś działkę? przyznam, że cena mnie trochę zszokowała, bo w obrębie Krakowa w sensownej odległości od centrum trudno mi było znaleźć działkę poniżej 350 tys.

----------


## Red84

Działke kupilismy po 2 miesiacach przegladania ofert na portalach i po 1-2 wyjazdach po ulicach w interesujacym nas terenie  :smile: .
Trafilo sie to co chcielismy z wjazdem od polnocy dosc szeroka bo 32 na 42. Na koncu ulicy - w sensie dzialka blokuje ulice czyniąc ją ślepa. Szok i zdziwienie ludzi patrzacych ze ktos grodzi droge płotem - bezcenne.

----------


## yaro137

My szukaliśmy ponad rok w rejonie gdzie wynajeliśmy mieszkanie specjalnie żeby lepiej poznać okolicę. Działek wydawało się naokoło sporo jednak nie mogliśmy trafić nic sensownego na ofertach umieszczonych na internecie. W końcu w desperacji zacząłem wywieszać ogłoszenia w lokalnych sklepach. Po ponad dwóch miesiącach dostaliśmy ofertę od facia, który twierdził, że już od dawna zgłosił chęć sprzedaży okolicznej agentce nieruchomości. Nigdy nie mieliśmy kontaktu od tej kobiety. Ogłoszenia teś nie znaleźliśmy na sieci. Działka bardzo przypadła do gustu a i cene dało się nieźle znegocjować. Polecam ogłaszać samemu.

----------


## gino21

Moje poszukiwania trwały około rok czasu, najpierw przeglądałem ogłoszenia w sieci, później zacząłem jeździć rowerem po okolicach, które mnie interesowały i szukać ogłoszeń na płotach, następnie sam dałem ogłoszenie w sieci o chęci zakupu, jednak nic z tego. Pewnego dnia żona namówiła mnie żebyśmy pochodzili po domach i popytali. Chcieliśmy działkę na obrzeżach miasta, był rejon, który nam się podobał i pojechaliśmy na zwiady, okazało się,  że już po zapukaniu do drzwi trzeciego domu znaleźliśmy działkę( co się okazało, była to działka, obok której kila dni wcześniej przejeżdżaliśmy mówiąc ,, o tu by było fajnie,,  :smile:  .
Tak więc polecam rozpytywanie, szczególnie osobom szukającym działki na obrzeżach miasta.

----------


## mku7i

Jestem świeżo po wyborze działki. 
Moje rady i doświadczenia pokazują, że:
- trzeba jeździć, jeżdzić i jeszcze raz jeżdzić, szukając na własną rękę - w sieci jest b.mało ogłoszeń, ewentualnie większość ogłoszeń wystawionych jest przez agencje nieruchomości, które ja omijam szerokim łukiem. Wybieramy więc interesującą nas lokalizację i albo szukamy wbitych palików informujących o sprzedaży albo pukamy do drzwi i pytamy. Nauczyłem się, że niemal na każdej wiosce są działki do sprzedaży, trzeba intensywnie szukać
- należy jasno sprecyzować priorytety i oczekiwania (spisać na kartce/w komputerze i się tego trzymać), co pomoże w wyborze lokalizacji. Nam dotarcie priorytetów zajęło dłużej niż sam wybór działki. Nie polecam kompromisów i podejmowania decyzji pod wpływem emocji, na zasadzie "ja już chcę zacząć budowę"
- warto porozmawiać z sąsiadami o tym jak się mieszka, jakie są ewentualne minusy czy utrudnienia. My dzięki temu unikneliśmy wtopy w postaci działki w brzydko pachnącej okolicy, gdzie zapach jest sezonowy (3-4 miesiące w roku) ale bardzo uciążliwy
- warto negocjować ceny - sprzedający co zrozumiałe, startują z bardzo wysokiego C, po czym przy zdecydowanym kliencie są w stanie mocno obniżyć cenę. Pamiętajmy, że najczęściej działki sprzedają osoby, które odrolniły działki bądź dostały w spadku, przez co nie poniosły dużych kosztów nabycia.
- polecam również zaglądać na strony urzędu gminy (lub miasta) gdzie zamieszczane są informacje o przetargach.

----------


## anemonek

Działkę znaleźliśmy na podstawie ogłoszenia w lokalnej prasie. Byliśmy wtedy w trakcie zakupu mieszkania i załatwiania kredytu hipotecznego. Decyzja była szybka i impulsywna  :wink:  To była druga odwiedzona przez nas działka. Pierwsza, mimo że dwa razy większa za tę samą cenę, miała istotne wady: nieregularny kształt, nie najlepsza lokalizacja, słupy wysokiego napięcia. Pewnie dzięki temu, kiedy zobaczyliśmy drugą, wszystko się nam podobało. Nie jest największa, ma 7 arów, ale w kształcie prostokąta, usytuowana w prężnie rozwijającej się wsi gminnej na osiedlu domków jednorodzinnych, bardzo blisko szkoły, przychodni. Sam zakup okazał się dość skomplikowany, bo okazało się, że działkę sprzedają obcokrajowcy, ale ostatecznie wszystko udało się załatwić.

----------


## semiramida

:Smile:

----------


## Janekk1234

My naszą działkę budowlaną pod bliźniaka 265m2 znaleźliśmy na allegro. Po wykonanym telefonie Pan powiedział że już rozmawia z jednym kupcem i że mu obiecał ją sprzedać. Cena byla 100tys. Na to my zaoferowalismy cenę 110tys. Po czym raz jeszcze podbilismy cenę do 115tys, no i tak kupiliśmy działkę.... Jest to chyba ostatnia działka na osiedlu... Z widokiem na park...

----------


## Bertha

Jazdy rowerem, spacery ze psem, jeśli autem  to rozmowy w sklepie. Także ogłoszenia na stronie gminy. Kolejność nie przypadkowa.

----------


## Dom przy Przyjemnej

.

----------


## mateuszpawlik

Witajcie,
My również już jesteśmy szczęśliwymi "właścicielami ziemskimi"
Nasza historia jest podobna do wielu innych, ale sprawdzone sposoby na poszukiwania działki jakie wykorzystaliśmy, to przede wszystkim wycieczki po okolicy. Obserwacje ofert w Internecie potraktowaliśmy na równi z poszukiwaniem ofert w prasie lokalnej. Jednak wybraliśmy działkę, którą obejrzeliśmy dopiero po rozmowie z sąsiadem działki, którą przyjechaliśmy zobaczyć. Ta, którą kupiliśmy nie była nigdzie wystawiona. W efekcie udało nam się kupić działkę większą, za mniejszą kwotę, z lepszą ekspozycją i przede wszystkim bez pośrednictwa biura nieruchomości.
Więcej o tym opisałem na naszym blogu. Zapraszam do czytania i zachęcam do kontaktu.
Chętnie odpowiem na wszelkie pytania dotyczące poszukiwań działki oraz co trzeba sprawdzić przed podjęciem decyzji o zakupie.

----------


## pola27

U nas było mało skomplikowanie bo z zamiarem budowy domu nosiliśmy się od jakiegoś czasu. Któregoś dnia, znajomy powiedział nam, że jego ciotka sprzedaje działkę w lokalizacji która nam bardzo pasowała. Od słowa, do słowa i zaczęliśmy rozmawiać o cenie. Szczerze mówiąc to długo się nawet nad tym nie zastanawialiśmy. Porównując ceny gruntów stwierdziliśmy że taka okazja może się już nie trafić. Co dalej? Plany, budowa.. no i jest  :big tongue:

----------


## Frofo007

Najlepiej jest pojeździć po okolicy i szukać. Działki z biur nieruchomości zazwyczaj mają bardzo wysokie ceny + prowizja. Natomiast szukając na własną rękę można znaleźć coś ciekawego i w przystępnej cenie. Poza tym biura często mają nieaktualne oferty. Np. mnie się pytali ludzie o działkę, którą pokazywał im agent a która to była już od prawie roku kupiona przez kogoś innego. Nawiasem mówiąc szkoda mi było tych ludzi bo byli na nią bardzo zdecydowani.

Ja swojej działki szukałem 2 lata, więc to nie jest tak, że sobie pojedziemy w weekend w teren i zaraz coś znajdziemy. Trzeba jeździć, rozmawiać z ludźmi (też tymi w trakcie budowy) i przy odrobinie szczęścia prędzej czy później trafi się coś fajnego w dobrej cenie.

Dodam, że na moim terenie kilkanaście lat temu działki były sprzedawane po około 20zł m2, ja kupiłem po około 100zł m2 kilka lat temu, obecnie natomiast ceny to 130-150zł m2 transakcyjne a w biurze nieruchomości jak patrzyłem są wystawione po 190zł/m2. Także z drugiej strony czasami warto zapłacić trochę więcej ale kupić niż czekać kilka lat aż ceny wzrosną.

Natomiast co do samej działki to moja rada jest taka aby wszędzie było blisko - do pracy, szkoły, na zakupy, do znajomych. Ja mam działkę położoną 5min od mojego mieszkania i jest super.
Lepiej się mieszka w dobrej lokalizacji ale też łatwiej w razie czego taki dom sprzedać i jest on więcej wart. Tak dla przykładu kolegi dom, który wybudował się na wsi z dala od cywilizacji jest szacunkowo o 200tyś mniej wart niż kosztowała jego budowa. Natomiast gdybym chciał mój sprzedać w stanie deweloperskim to myślę, że 100tyś spokojnie cena wzrosła.
Ze względu na powyższe do działki w dobrej lokalizacji moim zdaniem warto dopłacić tyle ile wydamy dodatkowo na paliwo w ciągu powiedzmy 15-20 lat dojeżdżając do pracy/szkoły/znajomych.

----------


## humidorek

Ja znalazłem przez Google Maps, a znajomy użył drona do oblotu okolicy.

----------


## mateuszpawlik

Potwierdza się zasada, że najlepsze efekty daje samodzielne poszukiwanie działki w terenie.

----------


## Misterhajt

> Ja znalazłem przez Google Maps, a znajomy użył drona do oblotu okolicy.


Phi! 
Ja leciałem samolotem z Paryża do Hong Kongu i patrzyłem przez okno. Aż tu widzę  :ohmy: 
No zajebista działka jest! Pytam żonę, czy by chciała taką? Ona mówi, że pewnie, że tak! Poszliśmy do kabiny pilotów i poprosiliśmy o międzylądowanie. Obejrzeliśmy, zrezygnowaliśmy z dalszej podróży i tym sposobem staliśmy się szczęśliwymi posiadaczami najlepszej działki na świecie! Do szkoły blisko, do centrum dwie minuty samolotem, także lepiej wybrać nie mogliśmy  :no:

----------


## Akaz

Ja jestem w trakcie - przeglądam olxa, inne strony z ogłoszeniami, kupuję lokalną prasę, bo wciąż wiele osób wystawia ogłoszenia tylko w papierowych gazetach. Ostatni jeszcze ma fazę na przeglądanie licytacji komorniczych. Czy cos kupię nie wiem, ale patrzę jakie tam ceny dają, jakie warunki. Licytacja najczęściej zaczyna się od 3/4 ceny oszacowanej. Mój znajomy tak kupił nieruchomość po upadającej firmie. Tylko one jeszcze inaczej to zrobił. zobaczył, że budynek jest wystawiony do licytacji, wiec odszukał właściciela i z nim się dogadał, jeszcze przed licytacją. ale to też trzeba mieć szczęście.

----------


## xwid

Najwięcej czasu spędziliśmy w terenie szukając działek z tabliczkami informującymi o sprzedaży. Ostatecznie kupiliśmy w wyniku przetargu organizowanego przez gminę więc warto też poszukać na stronach gmin nie planują przetargów, w biuletynach też pojawiają się informacje o tym że działki zostaną przeznaczone pod sprzedaż -> dopiero później jest organizowany przetarg i informacja trafia na stronę*gminy.

----------


## Szklara

Nie kupujcie na starych wsiach, w pięknych malowniczych lokalizacjach gdy wokół stara wiejska zabudowa. Bo będą wam palić gumiakami, taśmami górniczymi, ubraniami, śmieciami i nawet dziecko wrzuca do pieca na 3 zdrowaśki by wyzdrowiało. Szkoda waszego zdrowia.

----------


## Elfir

niestety. Każde osiedle sprzed 2000 roku, nawet jak ma instalację gazową, jedzie na węglu  :sad:

----------


## krzysiek17-18

Z netu ogladnolem z 10 dzialem do tego otodom olx dzialki byly rozne na jedne. Budynek wpisany do rejestru na drogiej woda na glebokosci 60 cm inne byly za daleko lub poprostu za drobie.....swoja znalazlem na olx zrobilem nadania woda na 1.60 mozna sie budowac ....notariusz i mam teraz 8170 do koszenia oraz projekt i wizje ze bede mial kiedys dom

----------


## mariober

Ja najpierw wybrałem miejscowość  w której chciałem mieszkać ( dokładnie trzy  w których ceny działek były przyzwoite)  później  biuro nieruchomości  -   dostałem szczegółowe oferty   wszystkich dostępnych działek ,  pośrednik   pokazał mi te które mi odpowiadały  .  Trwało to pół roku zanim trafiłem  tą którą kupiłem  i jeszcze 40% taniej  niż rynkowe ceny okolicznych .  :yes:

----------

